# Are you serious??? NC Pro Am



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Dang, I wish I still lived in Raleigh...

http://www.ncproam.com/teamrosters.htm

Look at some of those rosters!

Check back here for updates.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats pretty cool. Should be a great challenge for John Wall.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Kansas City has a pro am as well. this year not as strong for year past though. kcproamhoops.com


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Link



> But Miles Plumlee was a beast out there! He didn't look like much when he first stepped on the court. But after a few nasty dunks, folks sitting around watching were like, "Who's that white boy?"
> 
> Now, I could go on and on with these kinds of stories, like how the only place you'll see dream matchups such as former
> speedy UNC guard Raymond Felton going head-to-head with current speedy UNC guard Ty Lawson is on a video game -- or at the free N.C. Pro-Am with four contests a night starting at 6 p.m. on Tuesdays and Thursdays until Aug. 11.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gSDuPVuG8CY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gSDuPVuG8CY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​
^Is it my imagination or does Singler look quite a bit bigger? That was a ridiculously bad pass he made around 1:30.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A5tDT35allw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A5tDT35allw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​
^The guy who dunks around 2:00 (green team, black socks/braces) is Duke freshman, Olek Czyz. Kid's got sick hops.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iMLgWLoinys&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iMLgWLoinys&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

More video highlights


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Singler, Williams, Czyz and Johnson shine at SJG NC Pro Am


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gSDuPVuG8CY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gSDuPVuG8CY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​
> ^Is it my imagination or does Singler look quite a bit bigger? That was a ridiculously bad pass he made around 1:30.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A5tDT35allw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A5tDT35allw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​
> ...


The Biggest thing I noticed about Singler was his rebounding. If he can rebound even close to that level during the year that would help Duke out tremendously. Why aren't Henderson, Scheyer, and Smith playing?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Smith was injured 2 or 3 nights ago. Henderson is still recovering from wrist surgery. And Scheyer was on one of the original rosters. I don't know if he's played though.

Wasn't Wall supposed to be playing? I haven't heard anything about him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IbQxVEt7CDo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IbQxVEt7CDo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​
^Some matador defense there at the beginning on Elliot Williams.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lz774h8NxQI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lz774h8NxQI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​
^Williams is pretty sick

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qC8BCe6AFHk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qC8BCe6AFHk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ygv9zZef8wk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ygv9zZef8wk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

http://bluedevilnation.wordpress.com/2008/07/25/blue-devils-continue-play-in-the-nc-pro-am/http://bluedevilnation.wordpress.com/2008/07/25/blue-devils-continue-play-in-the-nc-pro-am/


> Another Duke freshman, Elliot Williams played on the winning team and he would on some occasions match up with Nolan. Williams cored just 11 points tonight but continued to show the ability to make his team better with his passing. The fact that he can take his man off the dribble, allowed him to draw multiple defenders which allowed him to make the pass to a teammate for the open shot, if not a dunk. One thing is certain, that being Williams has the ability to contribute in a big way as a freshman.


I'm looking forward to seeing how Williams fits in.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

wow this brings back memories. I used to play in this when it was called the chavis league and it was held at st augustine college. I moved from nc a couple years ago and I miss the league but its good to see my former teammate charles ward playing still.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Stars come out in N.C. Pro-Am league, the 'Rucker of the South'


> "It would be very easy to come out here and just play around like it's a pickup game," Smith said. "But everybody out there can play, so you have to bring your 'A' game. Everybody takes it seriously."
> 
> Stackhouse made that clear from the start. "It seems so cliché," he said, "but just the small pieces of advice like 'work on your game,' and 'don't ever think that you have it all even though you got a college scholarship,' and 'don't take that scholarship for granted, take advantage of it' [can help you get better]."


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice to see Sean May will play in this bs, but he won't last 5 games with the Bobcats, That's fine though, he'll be gone soon, someone else can pay him for sitting on his a$$!


----------

